# How to browse Windows network from Linux?

## milqman

Okay, I've searched these forums and done a bit of research, but I can't get KDE to browse my windows networks.

I configured lisa and started it with /etc/init.d/lisa start, even ran "rc-update add lisa default," but when I click  on LAN Browser in Konquerer, it'll either crash, or not show anything.  

in the lisa setup, i gave for the address range, 192.168.0.1-192.168.0.255, and same for the trusted hosts.  

I'm mostly new to Linux... though not completely clueless about things, so please bear with me.  I appreciate it.

----------

## blaster999

You need samba installed (and kde emerged with samba USE flag if you plan to use kde's frontends to samba). The config is located in /etc/samba/smb.conf - you need to edit some values. You can also use LinNeighborhood to have a gui for mounting samba shares. There is much info about that - you may want to read the quick samba howto.

----------

## GentooBox

use samba to share files on a windows network.

use smb4k to browse the windows network and mount shares.

```
emerge smb4k
```

----------

## Star_Seeker

sorry for thread necromancy, but ...

Is there also a text-mode app to browse a samba network ?

----------

## DaveArb

 *Star_Seeker wrote:*   

> Is there also a text-mode app to browse a samba network ?

 

```
# smbclient -L <name_of_host>
```

Like that?

Dave

----------

## battersea

With the latest kde versions you can simply turn conqueror to:  "smb:/". This will show you the available networks, clickable so you can browse further to the different hosts and shares

----------

## Star_Seeker

 *DaveArb wrote:*   

>  *Star_Seeker wrote:*   Is there also a text-mode app to browse a samba network ? 
> 
> ```
> # smbclient -L <name_of_host>
> ```
> ...

 

Not really...

Something like smb4k that scans the network for all hosts and gives me a nice list to browse and mount.

basically a text-mode smb4k.

----------

## blaster999

MC with SAMBA patches?

----------

## Star_Seeker

*sigh*

Nope ....

MC can only access a given link, not just scan the network and give a list of what hosts are online...

Is there really no smb4k-like text-mode app ?

----------

## Star_Seeker

*bump* ?

----------

## johnnymac

You could always try emerging xfsamba and seeing if your able to browse your network.  You'll have to set up one of your systems to be a master browser....but that is the optimal way anyhow.

----------

## dma

 *Star_Seeker wrote:*   

>  *DaveArb wrote:*    *Star_Seeker wrote:*   Is there also a text-mode app to browse a samba network ? 
> 
> ```
> # smbclient -L <name_of_host>
> ```
> ...

 

meh

```
root@laureate:~# nmblookup -S '*'

querying * on 192.168.0.255

querying * on 192.168.1.255

querying * on 192.168.2.255

192.168.2.252 *<00>

192.168.2.241 *<00>

Looking up status of 192.168.2.252

        MAXIMUS         <00> -         B <ACTIVE>

        MAXIMUS         <20> -         B <ACTIVE>

        DMATECH.ORG     <00> - <GROUP> B <ACTIVE>

        DMATECH.ORG     <1e> - <GROUP> B <ACTIVE>

        DMATECH.ORG     <1d> -         B <ACTIVE>

        ..__MSBROWSE__. <01> - <GROUP> B <ACTIVE>

        MAC Address = 00-0A-E6-37-A2-6C
```

```
root@laureate:~# nmblookup '*' | grep ' *<' | cut -d' ' -f1 | xargs -n1 smbclient -U % -L

Domain=[DMATECH.ORG] OS=[Windows Server 2003 3790] Server=[Windows Server 2003 5.2]

        Sharename       Type      Comment

        ---------       ----      -------

Error returning browse list: NT_STATUS_ACCESS_DENIED

session request to 192.168.2.252 failed (Called name not present)

session request to 192 failed (Called name not present)

Domain=[DMATECH.ORG] OS=[Windows Server 2003 3790] Server=[Windows Server 2003 5.2]

        Server               Comment

        ---------            -------

        MAXIMUS              dma's Windows Server 2003 testbed

        Workgroup            Master

        ---------            -------

        DMATECH.ORG          MAXIMUS

        MSHOME               GIGANTICUS

session request to 192.168.2.241 failed (Called name not present)

session request to 192 failed (Called name not present)

Domain=[MSHOME] OS=[Windows 5.1] Server=[Windows 2000 LAN Manager]

        Sharename       Type      Comment

        ---------       ----      -------

Error returning browse list: NT_STATUS_ACCESS_DENIED

session request to 192.168.2.241 failed (Called name not present)

session request to 192 failed (Called name not present)

Domain=[MSHOME] OS=[Windows 5.1] Server=[Windows 2000 LAN Manager]

        Server               Comment

        ---------            -------

        GIGANTICUS           Something

        Workgroup            Master

        ---------            -------

        DMATECH.ORG          MAXIMUS

        MSHOME               GIGANTICUS
```

"smbclient -L ipaddress" should give you the services (you might need to specify a username/pass).

"nmblookup -S '*'" seems to find all machines within your LAN.

----------

## r1k0d3r

you could also use

$findsmb

which scan your current subnetwork (on a LAN) for every smb client 

i think this program comes with the smb utilities package

then using 

$smbclient

you can make transfers between *nix and winblows

bless

----------

